# Retirement..I have a plan



## Old Hipster

I really, REALLY wanted to retire at 62, but it is just not going to be wise. The cost of an individual health care policy is staggering to say the least. But I feel I am worth it for 2 years anyway.

 I have definitely decided to go at 63, that will be in 2015. Now I have something definite to shoot for, that's only 17 more months. I think I can stay sane until then. I'm practically giddy over the prospects of it, not the sanity part, but the retirement part.


----------



## Diwundrin

You're gonna luv it!


----------



## Old Hipster

Diwundrin said:


> You're gonna luv it!


Well I sure as hell am ready for it.

We have a very small circle of friends and relatives and after next month I'll be the only one that is still working, everybody else is retired! WAH!


----------



## Diwundrin

I retired earlier than I should have really, 48.  I thinks it's made me feel older than I really am in some ways.  But I wouldn't have missed a day of for anything.


----------



## Ozarkgal

So glad to hear you've set a date OH, that's exciting!  From your postings , it sounds very much like it's time.  I know you had concerns about retiring, but everything will fall in place and any sacrifices you may have to make will be so worth it.


----------



## rkunsaw

I hope it works out well for you. I waited until I could receive full benefits, but retiring  early would have been my wish except for the money part.


----------



## Vivjen

It will be fine.....and setting a date is great.
i dithered for a few years, mainly over money.....and it has worked out better than I expected; so there is hope!


----------



## That Guy

Way to go amiga mio!  I have not been able to stay sane so the exact date of my retirement is nebulous at best.  Am thinking about dropping dead on the job so I can scare the crap out of whoever finds me.  HA HA, last laugh's on me...


----------



## Old Hipster

That Guy said:


> Way to go amiga mio! I have not been able to stay sane so the exact date of my retirement is nebulous at best. Am thinking about dropping dead on the job so I can scare the crap out of whoever finds me. HA HA, last laugh's on me...


Oh No! I think that would be the most tragic thing in the world, to die at your job.

Now that I have that carrot dangling out there and I can almost see it, it should help my mental state. 

Thank you all for the well wishes and I'll need moral support when the time draws near!

Atleast I am already quite familiar with SS and Medicare and medigap ins., because I helped my husband get all signed up with everything.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Do you have a Plan B? Or is this one Plan B (Plan A having been to retire at 62)?

So far I've retired three times, and dammit! it just doesn't seem to "take"


----------



## Vivjen

Through choice or necessity GeorgiaXplant? Doesn't sound good to me...


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Choice! First time I was 50 and my job was going away. All I had to do was enter my employee number in the computer and it would have spit out the location of my next job. If I didn't enter it, no job and they'd pay me to leave, still pay my pension. I didn't enter it. My momma didn't raise any dumb kids! It didn't take long to find my next job once the novelty of doing nothing wore off.

Second time, I thought the time was right and was turning 62 so I retired and promptly got bored witless.

Third time started out being helping out a friend who had just bought a motel and needed a head housekeeper. I "helped out" for years until I got tired of the hired help not showing up or not doing the work or whatever. By then, they'd dreamed up so many excuses for whatever called for an excuse that they were recycling them. And DH was finally going to "really" retire, so we both did.

That didn't last long because he died shortly after that. When boredom set in again, I went back to work. That was five years ago. Last spring I cut back by five clients, but by September was burned out with sitting around so gathered up five new ones.


----------



## Vivjen

Good for you.....I don't mind if it is by choice, and you are doing something that you are good at, and you like..


----------



## Old Hipster

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Do you have a Plan B? Or is this one Plan B (Plan A having been to retire at 62)?
> 
> So far I've retired three times, and dammit! it just doesn't seem to "take"


The is Plan B, 62 was Plan A, and I hope to hell I won't be working my way further along the alphabet.


----------



## Jackie22

I retired at 62 and have not looked back...lol, there have been times, especially in the winter, that I've thought about a part time job, but I've never really got serious about it.

I hope it all works out for you OH.


----------



## SifuPhil

Retirement - I haz a plan!


----------



## TICA

I'm sure it is a "load lifted" just deciding on the date.  I did it for years and finally just did it and it is WONDERFUL!!

Congrats on getting started!


----------



## Old Hipster

TICA said:


> I'm sure it is a "load lifted" just deciding on the date.  I did it for years and finally just did it and it is WONDERFUL!!
> 
> Congrats on getting started!


You bet, and I am mentally doing the Walter Huston Happy Dance.


----------



## Old Hipster

Boy is this ever driving me nuts. 

I want to scream it from the roof top here at work, but I am keeping mum for a few more months, atleast as far as my many bosses go.


----------



## Ozarkgal

I know what you're going through OH, when we set a date for retirement I wanted to scream it from the rooftops.  I'm pretty sure my bosses knew what was up since we made so many trips to Arkansas and even bought land.  Six months before we retired we bought this cabin and came up several times before I officially announced retirement a month before I left.  I didn't even tell any co-workers as it was a rumor mill, and I wanted to leave on my terms.  When I bought the land my bosses asked me if I was getting ready to retire.  That was about two years before, so I don't feel I lied to them when I said no.

This is an exciting time for you, it's so hard to keep the secret at work because you're planning in your head all the good times you're going to have, and you can't share it with anyone.  I'm so happy for you, you have definitely earned it OH.


----------



## Old Hipster

A gal that used to work here, they move to Arkansas when she retired too, her and her husband. Hey your name isn't really Jan is it. 

They know I won't be here until I am 65, I have made that really clear. I've told a few friends at work that I can trust, but it is a real rumor mill here too. 

Thank you for the well wishes and moral support!


----------



## Ozarkgal

No, not Jan..but hope she is as happy with her choice of place to retire as I am.


----------



## Old Hipster

Last I heard she was!


----------



## Ozarkgal

OH, are you planning to stay where you are when you retire, or are you off to greener pastures?  What are some of your retirement wants and plans?


----------



## TICA

I joined this forum a few months before I retired.  Once I made the decision to retire, I had one heck of a time concentrating on work.  The plus side to that was that it wasn't a huge adjustment as my mind had already semi-retired.

Like OG said - what are your plans?


----------



## Old Hipster

We are staying put, I mean not moving anywhere, we have a truck and travel trailer and just plan on being able to stay longer at our favorite spots.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Sounds wonderful, OH...you live in camper's paradise.  I've done a lot of camping in the PNW..I really miss that country.  Tell hubby his job now is to make sure everything is in tip top shape and ready to hit the road when you retire..LOL


----------



## Old Hipster

Ozarkgal said:


> Sounds wonderful, OH...you live in camper's paradise. I've done a lot of camping in the PNW..I really miss that country. Tell hubby his job now is to make sure everything is in tip top shape and ready to hit the road when you retire..LOL


He knows that! 

We don't like to get too far from home for very long, my mom is 85, and we have to help her do things. She is still in her own house. 

But we should still be able to do some pretty good trips. And we have two 2 week long trips planned for this year. One in May and one in September.

It is camper's paradise around here for sure, but not during the summer, too many people out and about.


----------



## Vivjen

Those tourists again......


----------



## Ozarkgal

TICA..I remember the countdown to your retirement...it was fun.  Now we get to do it with OH.


----------



## Ozarkgal

> We don't like to get too far from home for very long, my mom is 85, and we have to help her do things. She is still in her own house.



You were posting at the same time I was...The beauty of where you live is that you can drive a short distance in any direction and be in a nice camping area.


----------



## Ina

I too would love to have a part time job, but I'm on disability, and that means no extra income. Just how does our government expect anyone to survive on the little they "award" you?


----------



## Vivjen

What country are you in Ina?


----------



## Ina

Usa


----------



## Old Hipster

Ozarkgal said:


> You were posting at the same time I was...The beauty of where you live is that you can drive a short distance in any direction and be in a nice camping area.


We have a couple places in Washington that we love, well the beach, LaPush or Kalaloch up on the Olympic Peninsula and in north eastern Washington, near the little town of Republic, it's called Curlew Lake and we love it up there.



Ina said:


> I too would love to have a part time job, but I'm on disability, and that means no extra income. Just how does our government expect anyone to survive on the little they "award" you?


I don't know how a person can do it either.


----------



## Bullie76

I retired at 52. I thought I might do some part time work to ease into retirement but golf filled my time so the idea of a pt job faded fast. I did do one small contract job for my old employer but darn......it was 'work'. That was the end of that. 

If one retires early, you certainly need a passion for something. Golfing 4-5 times a week and looking after my aging mom kept me busy. She passed away last year so going to travel more now and plan to buy a condo on the gulf coast to live part time. So should have plenty to keep me busy. But I can understand how some retirees might go stir crazy if they are unable to get out and do things or have no hobbies. Planning for retitement is more than just saving money, you need to plan for what you want to do in retirement imo.


----------



## Old Hipster

No problem-o there Bullie, I was born for retirement. It doesn't take much to amuse me. I love to putter around the yard and we go camping and I have a ton of reading to catch up on. And there is always my life on the computer too.

And I have an old mom we have to look after, she'll be 86 in May and is still in her own house, so there is lots to do there!


----------



## dbeyat45

Bullie76 said:


> [ Snip ] ...... and plan to buy a condo on the _*gulf coast*_ to live part time.  [ Snip ].


Persian or Suez ???

I hear there are bargains to be had .....


----------



## TICA

Ozarkgal said:


> TICA..I remember the countdown to your retirement...it was fun.  Now we get to do it with OH.



I had such a hard time concentrating buy all of you guys helped a lot!    

OH - you are seriously going to love it AND the countdown is half the fun!


----------



## Old Hipster

TICA said:


> I had such a hard time concentrating buy all of you guys helped a lot!
> 
> OH - you are seriously going to love it AND the countdown is half the fun!


The hardest part is not saying anything at work yet.


----------



## Bullie76

dbeyat45 said:


> Persian or Suez ???
> 
> I hear there are bargains to be had .....


Suez.


----------



## That Guy

Old Hipster said:


> The hardest part is not saying anything at work yet.



But, soon you will get to say, "So long suckers."


----------



## Old Hipster

That Guy said:


> But, soon you will get to say, "So long suckers."


Man I can hardly wait.


----------



## Ozarkgal

*OH*..one month is nearly gone...only 16 more to go!  What I loved best about retirement at first was when I would wake up in the morning and realize I didn't have to jump up and get ready for work.  I would lay there for a while, snug and warm and relish the freedom and think for just a minute about all the poor suckers I worked with still having to hoe the row.

Haven't done that in a while..but think I'm going to in the morning, just so I don't forget how lucky I am!


----------



## Old Hipster

Ozarkgal said:


> *OH*..one month is nearly gone...only 16 more to go!  What I loved best about retirement at first was when I would wake up in the morning and realize I didn't have to jump up and get ready for work.  I would lay there for a while, snug and warm and relish the freedom and think for just a minute about all the poor suckers I worked with still having to hoe the row.
> 
> Haven't done that in a while..but think I'm going to in the morning, just so I don't forget how lucky I am!


Oh how I long for that. I'm almost to the end of my row.


----------



## lucy

I'm retiring at the end of this school year...nervous and excited! I love teaching kids but the paperwork is a nightmare, and I'd like to have time for other stuff besides deskwork!


----------



## Old Hipster

lucy said:


> I'm retiring at the end of this school year...nervous and excited! I love teaching kids but the paperwork is a nightmare, and I'd like to have time for other stuff besides deskwork!


Oh good for you.

 I'm excited and nervous too. Mostly excited to get out of the rat race.


----------



## Vivjen

lucy said:


> I'm retiring at the end of this school year...nervous and excited! I love teaching kids but the paperwork is a nightmare, and I'd like to have time for other stuff besides deskwork!



I have been retired about 18 months now; I have never regretted it!


----------



## Old Hipster

Vivjen said:


> I have been retired about 18 months now; I have never regretted it!


That's what I like to hear. I can't imagine not liking it!


----------



## Katybug

Congratulations!  I am so happy for you OH, you've got a plan.  You've also got a husband and that makes all the difference as I see it.  All my friends are married and/or still working, so not many opportunities to play during the day and evening. .  I am anything but a TV fan and sure don't want to sit at the computer all day.  I did that a few days and began to feel so worthless, but that's just me.  I enjoy getting out and about and because I live alone, I crave the interaction with people.  

And every time I left my house, I was spending money.  It's important to me to have some sense of accomplishment, whatever it may be...so that's why after a year I went back to work part time.  It won't be that way for you, with the d/h around and will be fun. Being single and retired (without a lot of money to travel) is a whole different can of worms.


----------



## Vivjen

Katybug said:


> Congratulations!  I am so happy for you OH, you've got a plan.  You've also got a husband and that makes all the difference as I see it.  All my friends are married and/or still working, so no one to play with during the day and evening. .  I am anything but a TV fan and sure don't want to sit at the computer all day.  I did that a few days, but I began to feel so worthless, but that's just me.  I enjoy getting out and about and in living alone, I crave the interaction with people.
> 
> And every time I left my house, I was spending money.  It's important to me to have some sense of accomplishment, whatever it may be...so that's why after a year I went back to work part time.  It won't be that way for you, with the d/h around and will be fun. Being single and retired (without a lot of money to travel) is a whole different can of worms.



I too am alone, and I admit to having some money, but not oodles!

I attend a yoga class, go out with a widowed friend once a week, and go out to eat with close friends once a week.

I am lonely, but I talk to my cats, and when the weather improves, will start doing something/anything to my garden!

I ended up hating my job, so this is better; and I spend far too much time on here!


----------



## Katybug

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Choice! First time I was 50 and my job was going away. All I had to do was enter my employee number in the computer and it would have spit out the location of my next job. If I didn't enter it, no job and they'd pay me to leave, still pay my pension. I didn't enter it. My momma didn't raise any dumb kids! It didn't take long to find my next job once the novelty of doing nothing wore off.
> 
> Second time, I thought the time was right and was turning 62 so I retired and promptly got bored witless.
> 
> Third time started out being helping out a friend who had just bought a motel and needed a head housekeeper. I "helped out" for years until I got tired of the hired help not showing up or not doing the work or whatever. By then, they'd dreamed up so many excuses for whatever called for an excuse that they were recycling them. And DH was finally going to "really" retire, so we both did.
> 
> That didn't last long because he died shortly after that. When boredom set in again, I went back to work. That was five years ago. Last spring I cut back by five clients, but by September was burned out with sitting around so gathered up five new ones.



I can totally relate.  It's the boredom that gets me as well.  I would not be at a good place emotionally if I didn't have a good bit of outside interaction with others. Not that I don't love you guys, but I am one who is happier being out and about.  And being married definitely made all the difference in the world from my point of view.  I didn't work at all when I was married and was happy as could be staying home.


----------



## Ozarkgal

I don't know many people that have regretted retiring.  But keeping busy can be a challenge sometimes for some, especially if you are alone.  Many retirees find satisfaction in part time jobs, and it's a good way to stay tuned up.  Also, you are in control now, it's easier to leave if you don't like is since your entire livelihood doesn't depend on it.


----------



## Old Hipster

I try to stay away from mindless shopping, it gets me in trouble, well it used to. And sometimes on the weekends me and the mister go out and spend way too much we are like drunken sailors on shore leave. We call ourselves The Squanderers. 

My favorite expression is "going broke saving money" you know how you might buy something you don't really need, but it was such a good deal. 

I'm on here a lot during the day, because it is a nice filler while I am work. layful:


----------



## Ozarkgal

Good for you, lucy...now we can include you in OH's count down to freedom.

I have a very good friend that is a teacher.  She's stuck for two more years and I'm concerned about her level of stress and burn out.  Teaching these days is not like teaching when we went to school, when the teacher was in charge.


----------



## Ina

I just heard that after 32 years, Mottly Crew, (spelling?), is retiring. I wonder what will be like for them.


----------



## Old Hipster

Ozarkgal said:


> Good for you, lucy...now we can include you in OH's count down to freedom.
> 
> I have a very good friend that is a teacher. She's stuck for two more years and I'm concerned about her level of stress and burn out. Teaching these days is not like teaching when we went to school, when the teacher was in charge.


I have working burn out big time, I am just tired of working.



Ina said:


> I just heard that after 32 years, Mottly Crew, (spelling?), is retiring. I wonder what will be like for them.


Oh good, maybe I can hang out with them!


----------



## TICA

I agree with OH - she'll find lots to keep her busy.   I'm retired, alone and getting by financially but certainly not upper class that's for sure.  I'm taking courses, doing yoga once a week, have dinner with friends at least once a month.   I'm so busy these days, I hardly get a chance to contribute to the Senior forum.   You'll be surprised how busy your days can become.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Does anybody know the secret to retiring successfully? I've failed at it so many times that maybe I should just retire from retiring! LOL


----------



## That Guy

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Does anybody know the secret to retiring successfully? I've failed at it so many times that maybe I should just retire from retiring! LOL



Probably why I'm still working.


----------



## Bullie76

I'm good at doing nothing. Its all I ever wanted to do.


----------



## Ina

Bullie, great aspirations!


----------



## Old Hipster

Bullie76 said:


> I'm good at doing nothing. Its all I ever wanted to do.


When I was a kid I wanted to be a bum and ride the rails. 
Well, I'll finally get to live my dream next year, except for the hoping a freight train part.


----------



## Rainee

Well its good being retired .. we both did hubby and I .. we had a large home so sold it , the kids were off our hands , and we bought a smaller home.. easy to maintain still with a garden and bigl enough to live with out being in one anothers way ..and still small enough to be cleaned easily.. leaving more time for leisure.. well after doing that and looking after an ill mother in law till she passed away .. we decided to travel to different places ,,which we did for 10 years.. so now we have finished all over seas.. and just enjoy our home.. going out to dinners, shows, and our Cornish club,we  also have  members there from UK and USA the Cornish migrated to the mines in USA Michigan and other places as well from UK as well as Australia , that history is so fascinating,..  we were active members on the committee , but  gave that away last year ,  as got a little too much.. and now we  just go to meetings and I  do the genealogy work for them.. which I enjoy so much.. so all in all OH you will enjoy being retired and travelling with your RV.. little breaks , are good for you.. we do them now and then but we stay in motels or a B+B.. its easier for us..and on our home soil now..  I know it must be so hard for you to not be able to tell them at work oh I am finishing up and retiring.. just the waiting game is the hardest part.. so enjoy your last few weeks at work and it will pass soon and you will have a new adventure which I am sure you will enjoy so much..


----------



## Bullie76

Old Hipster said:


> When I was a kid I wanted to be a bum and ride the rails.
> Well, I'll finally get to live my dream next year, except for the hoping a freight train part.



Speaking of trains, I have never traveled on one. I have some friends who live in New Orleans and I have been saying forever that I was going to ride the train down to visit them. Still hope to one day, just got to get the fever enough to go but the ticket.


----------



## Old Hipster

Your retirement sounds perfect Rainee. 

Bullie I have taken a few train trips and they were loads of fun.

I was BS'ing with my supervisor this morning and told her I am "thinking" about going next July, well July 2015, she almost cried.


----------



## That Guy

Bullie76 said:


> I'm good at doing nothing. Its all I ever wanted to do.



It's what I do best.  If only I could get big bucks for my expertise in the field...


----------



## Old Hipster

Everything's comin' up roses for Me and..... well ok just me!

I have 17 months to go and I just added up my vacation time between now and then, I have over 9 weeks vacation. That's 2 months and then some. :banana:

And I have 8 weeks of sick leave. Go me! 

Sorry, but I am so happy!!!! I'm always afraid to get overly excited about somethings, but I am throwing caution to the wind now!


----------



## Vivjen




----------



## That Guy

You won't be officially Short until you've got 90 days and a wake-up left to go.  Then, you will be FIGMO!  Hang in there.  Time flies whether we're havin' fun or not...


----------



## Old Hipster

I can hardly wait to FIGMO !


----------



## Katybug

If you don't take vacation or sick leave, that's just a little over a year. 

YOU GO, GIRL!


----------



## Ozarkgal

That's a little more than four months off your sentence...:beerandwhistle:


----------



## Old Hipster

I'm going to use my vacation up, taking a few 2 weeks trips and then I might be getting sick a few times *cough cough*.


----------



## Ozarkgal

Old Hipster said:


> I'm going to use my vacation up, taking a few 2 weeks trips and then I might be getting sick a few times *cough cough*.



Oh, you mean like getting the 'intentional' flu...there's no vaccine for that onelayful:


----------



## LogicsHere

I'm 67 and trying to hold out as long as I can for the money as there is longevity in my family. Even now, however, despite all the things I enjoy doing, since I've worked for 50 years of my life, I'm wondering if I will become bored. I am looking after my 93 year old mother and must admit she takes up a lot of time and energy, but I, too, am looking at the possibility of working through the middle of 2015.


----------



## Old Hipster

Ozarkgal said:


> Oh, you mean like getting the 'intentional' flu...there's no vaccine for that onelayful:


Or like a cold that just hangs on..Oh my knee is bothering me again...Oh damn I have a TERRIBLE headache.

I can also use my sick leave to take my mom to the Docs and look after her, she might require a lot more attention! *wink wink*



LogicsHere said:


> I'm 67 and trying to hold out as long as I can for the money as there is longevity in my family. Even now, however, despite all the things I enjoy doing, since I've worked for 50 years of my life, I'm wondering if I will become bored. I am looking after my 93 year old mother and must admit she takes up a lot of time and energy, but I, too, am looking at the possibility of working through the middle of 2015.


 Maybe we can have a countdown together!

In my family it's a crap shoot, we have some long lived people and some that died way to young.

Well it's a crap shoot for all of us anyway.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I timed my vacation so I left for a few weeks, and never returned to the workplace...good start for me to my retirement.


----------



## Old Hipster

SeaBreeze said:


> I timed my vacation so I left for a few weeks, and never returned to the workplace...good start for me to my retirement.


That is a good way to do it!


----------



## That Guy

Was surprised to see a woman who retired at the end of the year in her old office talking on the phone.  I just waved hello but wanted to shout, "What the hell are you doing HERE???!!!???"


----------



## Old Hipster

That Guy said:


> Was surprised to see a woman who retired at the end of the year in her old office talking on the phone. I just waved hello but wanted to shout, "What the hell are you doing HERE???!!!???"


Oh we have people come back all the time to help out and make a few bucks.

Once I leave this place they will never see me again!


----------



## That Guy

Old Hipster said:


> Once I leave this place they will never see me again!



I'm looking forward to walking out the door for the last time and saying with a wave over my shoulder, "So long, suckers."


----------

